# convertir frases con inf + zu en frases con dass



## davlar

Hola a todos.

Parece claro que en una estructura formada por una oración principal y una subordinada con "dass", si estas tienen el mismo sujeto, la subordinad puede sustituirse por una oración de infinitivo con zu:
- Ich erwarte, dass ich die Zusage erhalte.
- Ich erwarte, die Zusage zu erhalten.

Sin embargo esto no es posible con todos los verbos. Así por ejemplo he encontrado que no es posible con "sich weigern":

- Er weigert sich, das Zeugnis zu unterschreiben.

Mi pregunta es ¿por qué esto no es posible con ciertos verbos (qué hace que no sea posible) y cuáles son estos verbos?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## elroy

davlar said:


> Ich erwarte, die Zusage zu erhalten.


 Ich glaube, dieser Satz ist falsch.


----------



## davlar

ich glaube es nicht...


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> ich glaube es nicht...


*Ich erwarte (hoffe), die Zusage zu erhalten *

Ich erwarte (hoffe),* dass meine Frau die Zusage erhält*
er erwartet (hofft), von der Bundesregierung *eine Zusage zu erhalten*
Ich erwarte die Zusage (Akkusativobjekt)

Saludos


----------



## elroy

Aber "erwarten" und "hoffen" bedeuten nicht dasselbe, oder?


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
La frase procede de un libro de gramática muy prestigioso.
Creo que se está perdiendo el hilo original de mi pregunta.
Supongo que si alguien tiene otras preguntas que nada tiene que ver con este hilo, deberia abrirse uno nuevo, ¿no?
De haberlo sabido no pongo esa frase...

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Aber "erwarten" und "hoffen" bedeuten nicht dasselbe, oder?



Ja, du hast natürlich Recht,* "erwarten" und "hoffen" ist nicht dasselbe;* ich wollte damit nur eine Möglichkeit mehr aufzeigen !
Im Übrigen, meine Antwort sollte nur eine Bestätigung dafür sein, dass davlar richtig lag !!!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Davlar, me temo que se trate de algo que "es así, porque es así":
la construcción del verbo "erwarten" sólo consiste en "etwas (Akkusativ) erwarten"
mientras tanto,
la construcción del verbo "weigern" es "sich weigern etwas (Akkusativ) *zu tun*"

Aquí hay una lista ("Welche Verben nutzen den Infinitiv mit zu?):
➟ Infinitiv mit zu┃Deutsche Grammatik EINFACH ERKLÄRT

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por tu repuesta Susana.
La página que sugieres es bastante didáctica. Sin duda.
Si me permites, solo una pregunta:
¿todas las construcciones verb + etw. zu tun no admiten más que esta construcción?es decir ¿no se puede usar una subordinada con "dass"?

Agradecerte nuevamente tu paciencia e inestimable ayuda Susana.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Mm. Creo que es uno de los puntos donde la gramática está ablandeciéndose. Porque en mi juventud (ya algo lejana), seguro que me habrían subrayado en rojo una frase como "Ich verspreche, dass ich den Brief schreibe." Hoy, no sé. Supongo que no. Por lo menos, tales frases se oyen mucho. Sin embargo, para la mayoría de los verbos listados, el infinitvo con "zu" sigue siendo la mejor opción. 

No hay de que - tener que pensar un poco nunca le va mal a nadie.


----------



## kunvla

susanainboqueixon said:


> Mm. Creo que es uno de los puntos donde la gramática está ablandeciéndose. Porque en mi juventud (ya algo lejana), seguro que me habrían subrayado en rojo una frase como "Ich verspreche, dass ich den Brief schreibe." Hoy, no sé. Supongo que no. Por lo menos, tales frases se oyen mucho.


Hola: 

¿Y en este diálogo? 

- Versprich mir, dass du den Brief schreibst!
- Ich verspreche, dass ich den Brief schreibe!​
Creo que no suena nada de mal.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

*Valga la expresión, pero en este caso no hace falta repetir la palabra "Brief",
porque eso sea una redundancia !  
*
Versprich mir, *dass du den Brief schreibst!*
Ich verspreche, *dass ich den Brief schreibe!*

Ich verspreche (dir), *dass ich "ihn" schreibe*
Ich verspreche (dir),* dass ich "ihn" schreiben werde
*
Saludos*



*


----------



## kunvla

Halo, Toni!

Und wenn ich einen bestimmten Brief meine?

- Oh ja, ich verspreche (dir), dass ich '*den* Brief (doch) schreibe(n werde).​



Tonerl said:


> *Valga la expresión, pero en este caso no hace falta repetir la palabra "Brief", porque eso sea una redundancia ! *


Toni, ich verspreche, dass ich in der Zukunft mein Bestes geben werde und es wenigstens mit dir bespreche. Einverstanden?. 

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Toni, ich verspreche, dass ich in der Zukunft mein Bestes geben werde und es wenigstens mit dir bespreche. Einverstanden?.



Aber, aber, mein hochverehrter Vl. !

Ich bin jetzt tatsächlich am Grübeln, wie ich Obiges bewerten soll/muss ? 
Ist es Ironie, Sarkasmus - oder vielleicht doch sogar ein wenig "Zynismus" ????? 

Denn mein Vorschlag hatte absolut nichts mit deinem Beitrag zu tun, sonst hätte ich dich persönlich angesprochen, wie ich es sonst immer tu. 

Versprich mir, *dass du den Brief schreibst!*
Ich verspreche, *dass ich "ihn" schreibe/schreiben werde;  ohne explizit "den Brief" nochmals hervorheben zu müssen !*

Servus*
*


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> Ich bin jetzt tatsächlich am Grübeln, wie ich Obiges bewerten soll/muss ?


Lieber Toni, das sollte bloß ein weiteres Beispiel für 'ich + verspreche (V1), dass ich + V2' sein, nichts weiter.

Saludos,


----------

